# WTB transmission cooler hoses for Quantum TD with auto transmission



## 5505055 (Oct 14, 2013)

Good Day,

As the subject says I am looking for the two hoses that run from the back of the block to the transmission cooler on Quantum with 1.6TD and auto transmission. Please contact me if you have any to sell.

Thank you,

Tyler


----------

